# New Excel 2007 Color Schemes?



## AboveBeyond (Mar 5, 2009)

Are there other colors besides blue, silver, and black?  There must be a way to import new colors?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 5, 2009)

Excel 2007 uses a full pallette. You can pick any colour you like, if you go to the More Colors option on the picker. 

If you send the file to someone with an earlier Excel version, the colours you choose will revert to the nearest equivalent in the older version.

Denis


----------



## AboveBeyond (Mar 6, 2009)

I only see 3 choices in the pulldown box...there is no color picker that I can see?


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 6, 2009)

Where are you selecting? If I go to the Fill or Text color (on the Home tab, Font group) and click the arrow, you get a gallery of colors with the option to go to more colors. 

There are plenty of places to make color options in Excel 2007, I need to know where you are havning the problem.

Denis


----------



## Macropod (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi AboveBeyond,

Blue, silver, and black are the only colour schemes available. There is no facility toimport other colour schemes, either.

Cheers


----------



## deletedalien (Jun 14, 2011)

SydneyGeek said:


> Where are you selecting? If I go to the Fill or Text color (on the Home tab, Font group) and click the arrow, you get a gallery of colors with the option to go to more colors.
> 
> There are plenty of places to make color options in Excel 2007, I need to know where you are havning the problem.
> 
> Denis


 

im pretty sure hes talking about

Office button>Excel options>popular>color scheme


----------

